#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How to Enhance your digital Security What are the things needed to ?

## Wondergirl

Hi,

There are numerous basic you need in order to protect yourself from the cyber criminals.
A strong security suite is essential ,for instance ,as is making regular backups .


*So which devices do you need to update on a regular basis?*  :Confused:

----------


## Moana

> Hi,
> 
> There are numerous basic you need in order to protect yourself from the cyber criminals.
> A strong security suite is essential ,for instance ,as is making regular backups .
> 
> 
> *So which devices do you need to update on a regular basis?*


Check out this slink

Enhance Your Digital Security: 7 Things You Need to Keep Updated

----------

